# Unemployment



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Union might have certain stipulations in contract but regular jobs if u quit no unemployment.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

The chances of an employer giving you a layoff slip when you actually quit are pretty slim.

Employers have to pay into an unemployment insurance "system", so yes it costs them money.

Rather then quit how about "volunteering" for the next layoff?

Worked a job where layoffs were coming.

Myself and a couple of others had been on the job longer than others, so we were "safe" for another few months.

Being single at the time, I could easily live on unemployment, some of the married with kids guys, could not.

Volunteered for the layoff.

Just remember you are in a union and the employers may get to know you as a quiter.
Maybe not your local but the one I was in, the employers can actually reject you when you get to the job.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

My experience with IBEW contractors was typically a lay-off when there was work shortage. That allowed you to go back on the union dispatch list and collect EI in the meantime.

The exception was if the contractor liked you, they'd ask you to 'hang on' (i know, unpaid ) till the next job crewed up; next week or something. You'd get to be one of the first guys on (and presumably the last to be laid off again). I guess ultimately you're showing loyalty if you play along.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

GigawattsGW said:


> IBEW unemployment.
> 
> Does anyone know how unemployment works. See I quit so I'm assuming that I can't collect. But I was wondering if I take a call for a job and want to quit... But instead ask for a layoff so I can collect unemployment and take another call. Does the contractor pay anything out of pocket for unemployment? I'm wondering if it doesn't matter to them if they lay you off....


I’m most states if you are on unemployment and are offered a job you must take it. If anyone finds out your unemployment ends immediately.

In the current environment I’m not sure how you can be unemployed more than 5 days for COVID.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

GigawattsGW said:


> Does the contractor pay anything out of pocket for unemployment?


Don't know specifically about the US or you particular state, but in Canada the employer contribution is 1.4x the employee contribution. If that's what you are asking about.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

So little information so many IBEW offices and states.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

wiz1997 said:


> The chances of an employer giving you a layoff slip when you actually quit are pretty slim.
> 
> Employers have to pay into an unemployment insurance "system", so yes it costs them money.
> 
> ...


Why did you take the call in the first place?
You never explained why you quit.

By taking the call you kept another "Brother" on the book.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

GigawattsGW said:


> IBEW unemployment.
> 
> Does anyone know how unemployment works. See I quit so I'm assuming that I can't collect. But I was wondering if I take a call for a job and want to quit... But instead ask for a layoff so I can collect unemployment and take another call. Does the contractor pay anything out of pocket for unemployment? I'm wondering if it doesn't matter to them if they lay you off....


Typically guys just ask for a layoff. 
I can tell you how it works.
Everyone pays the same workmans comp rate. There are multipliers and discounts that are passed on to employers that are based on how many people they layoff. 
A typical union shop will not qualify for discounts or will pay a higher rate than employers that keep people for long term.
Therefore, it doesn't matter at all if they give you a layoff, they are at the max level anyway. 
I have had hundreds of layoffs and not a single-quit or for sure never fired anyone. Its always a "reduction in workforce".
No one benefits from not giving someone a lay-off.
Firing someone is a big pain in the butt, especially if you have to invest in resources to defend your decision. Its just not worth the hassle.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

in other words he shouldnt have quit


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Sometimes people quit to avoid being fired. But not sure why that would be a reason for a union company.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Vladaar said:


> Sometimes people quit to avoid being fired. But not sure why that would be a reason for a union company.


I can see it. Some folks can't play nice in the sandbox. 

Quitting gets you back on the dispatch list anyway. Or maybe you've sweet-talked other union contractor into a name-hire.

If you have some other fringe certification (first aid, high-voltage, welding, drive truck, etc.) you may not have to wait on the dispatch list for long.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The question about why you quit was raised. While it is a personal question, I can see the merit in it. There is a movement going around among the younger generation. Many feel that they should only have to work when they feel like it. Big business and the government have lots of money so they should share it. I could not believe the interview and what the person was claiming. It has been reported time and again that many people were making more money on the special unemployment and regular unemployment than working and then working on the side. I am sure this is a rare occurrence but it does happen.
Then the OP could have quit because of a bad work environment. I know I have and let the bosses know why I quit. HR could not have cared less.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

kb1jb1 said:


> The question about why you quit was raised. While it is a personal question, I can see the merit in it. There is a movement going around among the younger generation. Many feel that they should only have to work when they feel like it. Big business and the government have lots of money so they should share it. I could not believe the interview and what the person was claiming. It has been reported time and again that many people were making more money on the special unemployment and regular unemployment than working and then working on the side. I am sure this is a rare occurrence but it does happen.
> Then the OP could have quit because of a bad work environment. I know I have and let the bosses know why I quit. HR could not have cared less.


Seen this in Philly.

A lot of “electricians” were professional unemployment. State law says you had to work something like once every 6 months. So they would work (sort of) for 3-4 days then get themselves laid off/fired and draw unemployment again for another 6 months. At that time (early 2000s) even the union electricians that wanted to work could only get work six months out of the year. The companies that used them would just “lay them off” because they didn’t want to deal with someone that simply didn’t want to work and the union had to take anyone that signed up because of some goofy city anti-discrimination ordinances.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

paulengr said:


> Seen this in Philly.
> 
> A lot of “electricians” were professional unemployment. State law says you had to work something like once every 6 months. So they would work (sort of) for 3-4 days then get themselves laid off/fired and draw unemployment again for another 6 months. At that time (early 2000s) even the union electricians that wanted to work could only get work six months out of the year. The companies that used them would just “lay them off” because they didn’t want to deal with someone that simply didn’t want to work and the union had to take anyone that signed up because of some goofy city anti-discrimination ordinances.


There are a lot of places where many construction trades are seasonal, sometimes just a couple months while the ground's frozen, sometimes more but the employers will play along to make sure they stay on the payroll enough weeks on to collect. In the off season, there's side jobs, DIY home improvements, snow plowing, hunting, ice fishing and etc. Over 30 or 40 years I think they take quite a bit more out of unemployment than they put in.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I ran into a non union husband and wife drywall finishing team. They had the whole thing worked out to perfection. They did have to work six months out of a year to make it profitable. Here in Florida it’s been $250 to $275 per week for at least 25 to 30 years so, back when I ran into them, it must have been mid to late 80s. That would equate to about $1,300 a week in todays money for both. That’s just over $33k in todays money. We’re they crushing it? No. But, that would for sure pay the rent and utilities for two people for a solid year plus, they made at least another 60k in todays money when working.


----------

